# Gone Too Long...



## Xendau (Sep 1, 2020)

I was gone way too long... missed the forum and so many here. Then I spent months trying to get my authenticator to work, finally I just emailed Jeff... (thanks again Jeff!)

Some of you may remember my excitement almost 2 years ago to the date when I found this site looking for info on my recently purchased OKJ Longhorn RF.

Well, the ol boy did his job ok... I got fed up with the temp inconsistencies . The paint peel from moderate heat in the firebox. Not to mention I'm cooking far more often and for increasingly larger number of people.

For over 2 years I've been eyeballing a high quality smoker. As of August 9th, I placed my order with and eagerly await my Lone Star Grillz 24x60 with 31" vertical smoker.

I opted for the 1/2" firebox, and almost every other bell and whistle. The only choice I left off was the warming oven, and I'm still contemplating that. SMH

I really wanted it as a trailer, but I had to choose between a smaller basic trailer mount, or larger "backyard" with all the options.

^^^^Pregnant with anticipation ^^^^


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 1, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 1, 2020)

Now, that's a smoker ..... wow !


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome back. Glad you made it. Congratulations on the new smoker and an awesome stick burner at that.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 1, 2020)

Glad you are back. Make sure to post up that new smoker when it arrives. If I were you , budget allowing I’d go ahead and add that warmer box. The smoker will last you a lifetime and more. May as well go that little extra bit to insure you’ve got everything you could want on it.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Welcome back. Glad you made it. Congratulations on the new smoker and an awesome stick burner at that.



Thanks for the Welcome Back...  I feel like a kid at Christmas. I can't wait. I am looking forward to that notification email letting me know they are starting construction on it and the estimated delivery day.

I cant have it delivered to my home, its too big & heavy. I need a loading dock or forklift....

So, I'll be having it delivered to my job, uncrating it, loading it on a trailer or tow truck (friend owns a towing business) and taking it home.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Glad you are back. Make sure to post up that new smoker when it arrives. If I were you , budget allowing I’d go ahead and add that warmer box. The smoker will last you a lifetime and more. May as well go that little extra bit to insure you’ve got everything you could want on it.



Thanks for the WB!
Absolutely will post up pics of the dance I'm going to have to do to get this home, and when she gets there.

I'm sure I could squeeze it in, and from what I've seen, it can double as a cooking chamber. Ill call and ask about that as it may not be effective. But it would be a nice place to keep items and avoid the kitchen altogether.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## Xendau (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi ya Al! You know it... I'm inviting family & friends to stop by and grab some food on the third fire.  (of course always being responsible distancing peoples. "No hangin around, you got your food, now git! Love ya.... come through when Rona's gone.")

I'm gonna do a seasoning something in this thread.  I'm surprised,  not a whole lot of info or videos on LSG mods, tips, tricks  etc.

Anyhow,  I'm stoked as hell...


----------



## Xendau (Jan 11, 2021)

All right... here is an update. Been gone way too long again, but I honestly have not been smoking or grilling these past few months. But ALL of that is about to change.

My LSG has shipped. I will be on here a lot more checking out the tons of recipes that reside here. I will be doing some side by side comparisons, and just generally trying new things out and documenting how they go.

Any how... I have to say, I cannot wait! I wont get an actual day of delivery until tomorrow. But its 5-10 days out. (I even bought a new camera to take pics of the delivery, home, and future cooks.

Wish me luck, first REAL stick burner.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome back. Glad to see your new toy is on its way I thought you would of had a longer wait period.
So looks like a break in time is coming and a great celebration should be due for valentine's Day.     

Warren


----------



## Xendau (Jan 11, 2021)

Please dont say that... Ive waited too long as it is! LOL They were saying about 18-22 weeks til finish of fabrication. 18 weeks  would have been December 14th, Last week they called and let me know it was finished and it would ship today which is exactly the 22 week mark. Sure it would have been amazing to have before the holiday... but there are a  ton of holidays to go! :)


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

Xendau said:


> All right... here is an update. Been gone way too long again, but I honestly have not been smoking or grilling these past few months. But ALL of that is about to change.
> 
> My LSG has shipped. I will be on here a lot more checking out the tons of recipes that reside here. I will be doing some side by side comparisons, and just generally trying new things out and documenting how they go.
> 
> ...


That's exciting. I received mine last Wednesday. I've had a fire in it every night learning how to manage the temps. I think I have it dialed in now. It's a fun smoker.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jan 12, 2021)

Congratulations ............ that's one helluva first stick burner.   It will greatly shorten your learning curve.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks Smokin Okie! Ill get pics up as soon as I'm home with it. I am heading this weekend to go purchase some wood to be delivered.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 12, 2021)

joetee
 - How long did it take for the shipping tracking system to update for you? Its been 24 hours and it still hasnt updated my shipping details. (Im sure it will, just a bit pregnant with anticipation)


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

Xendau said:


> joetee
> - How long did it take for the shipping tracking system to update for you? Its been 24 hours and it still hasnt updated my shipping details. (Im sure it will, just a bit pregnant with anticipation)


Well I received the email that said it had shipped. I, like you, checked the status and didn't see anything either. A day or two I seen it was in transit. I waited a few days and it said it was received at local delivery destination what ever it said. I called and they said it was ready for delivery to my address which was the next day. It only took about 5 or 6 days from shipment date. Sorry I don't remember actual dates. But it was faster than I thought it would be. I live in kentucky.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 12, 2021)

joetee said:


> Well I received the email that said it had shipped. I, like you, checked the status and didn't see anything either. A day or two I seen it was in transit. I waited a few days and it said it was received at local delivery destination what ever it said. I called and they said it was ready for delivery to my address which was the next day. It only took about 5 or 6 days from shipment date. Sorry I don't remember actual dates. But it was faster than I thought it would be. I live in kentucky.




Hmmm.... It says the carrier is supposed to contact me before arrival. The good thing is I have it coming to my place of employment. They cannot curb deliver it, as it is too large. So I needed someplace with a loading dock and/or forklift. So it has to come here, and Ill be here either way. I just need to hire a flatbed tow truck (seems easier than a uhaul trailer) to move it from work to my place, so I want to make arrangements for that.


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

Xendau said:


> Hmmm.... It says the carrier is supposed to contact me before arrival. The good thing is I have it coming to my place of employment. They cannot curb deliver it, as it is too large. So I needed someplace with a loading dock and/or forklift. So it has to come here, and Ill be here either way. I just need to hire a flatbed tow truck (seems easier than a uhaul trailer) to move it from work to my place, so I want to make arrangements for that.


Remember, this thing is heavy. Mine in the crate was 777#'s.
What pit did you order?


----------



## Xendau (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah... about that.... I think Sharon said its going to be over 2000#s. I got the 24X60, 1/2 fire box, w/ 30" vertical, off road package wheels, extended fold down SS table. Plus all the little extras and fire management basket, rake, poker, a fire proof  mat... sigh, yeah, its gonna be a beast. Again, why I want a flatbed tow truck and not a uhaul trailer. LOL :)


----------



## gclark (Jan 13, 2021)

Xendau said:


> Yeah... about that.... I think Sharon said its going to be over 2000#s. I got the 24X60, 1/2 fire box, w/ 30" vertical, off road package wheels, extended fold down SS table. Plus all the little extras and fire management basket, rake, poker, a fire proof  mat... sigh, yeah, its gonna be a beast. Again, why I want a flatbed tow truck and not a uhaul trailer. LOL :)



Thats awesome.  Mine was same as yours except I went with 24x40 with 30" vertical.  I did not do the off road package as I needed to be able to roll it into my standard 2 car garage. 

You are going to love cooking on this.  I ended buying later the firebox fire management basket. This made it even easier.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 16, 2021)

So yeah.... updates. I have good news, and I have bad news. (For me, not you all of course)

Good news is my pit will be delivered Monday or Tuesday. 

Bad news is, after experiencing unusual coughing and chills at work on Wednesday, I had a COVID rapid test done (Thursday) and I'm COVID positive. So I've been stuck in our master bedroom since Thursday. 

"She who must be obeyed" has tested negative, but there can be a dormancy stage so she'll need to be retested. She has the house and the pets... I have the master bedroom and bath (upps sorry, PC.... I have the "owners suite and bath")

God has been good to us, she is able to work from home, and has been since February last year.. I am an essential worker at my place of employment,  and am required to show up for work (though I could totally do my job remotely. ) I am glad to still be employed in these times.

Never the less I won't be getting pics or video of the unloading (that I purposely bought a new camera and gear for) I won't be able to check my shipment for accuracy (not worried about)/damage (on the freight shipper,, am worried about) until about 5 days after delivery.

I'm a bit worried about my diagnosis,  I have some pre-existing conditions (I've been trying to rid myself of - (weight and pre-hypertension)... guess I kicked the can down the road too far.

But aside from feeling jailed, I'm taking the meds and precautions to succeed and not affect my queen. No severe symptoms yet.... (knock on wood)

I'll let you guys know when the pit does arrive and I'll post what pics I take.

SMH.... wait nearly 5 months for your pit... for it to sit at arms reach for additional 5+ days. I'm just taking it as I was not supposed to be anywhere during this time. HE knows best... right?  lol


----------



## gclark (Jan 16, 2021)

Xendau said:


> So yeah.... updates. I have good news, and I have bad news. (For me, not you all of course)
> 
> Good news is my pit will be delivered Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Health comes first beyond anything else.  Take care of yourself, your pit will be waiting for you.  Not sure how you are getting it delivered.   I used a tow truck service from the freight terminal.  Maybe this is an option so you don't have to interact with anyone.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm having it delivered to my place of employment,. Was going to 7ncrate tgere then loaf it on a flatbed tow truck and bring it home.

Now I see it could be towed crated, I might just do that.  

Thanks gclark!


----------

